# Need house torn down/lot cleared *Pensacola*



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My mother in law has a house that caught fire & she needs someone to do the tear down lot clean.. 
She would like to pay someone 3,000$.. So if you have the tractor, backhoe or whatever just let me know.

















Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

A good friend of mine does this. His name is Anthony English give him a call 850-619-7377.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, I've Done that before not sure of the cost but t was probably close with the bobcat we have.. many dumpsters , it was fun though


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mike, drop B-Rod a call he's your fella! Hope your well


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Jim i sent him a PM

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------

